

Your Job Is To Code - Veraticus
http://joshsymonds.com/blog/2014/06/15/your-job-is-to-code/

======
greenyoda
_" If you're an engineer, then your job is to code... Leave the strategy to
the generals..."_

That sounds like advice from a relatively inexperienced developer. As a senior
developer, product managers and my own management come to me to ask for my
advice, not just to tell me what code to write. Having worked on the product
for a number of years, I remember why we designed things a particular way, how
previous attempts to do something failed, etc. If I see us headed down a path
that seems to lead to a bad outcome for the company or its customers, it's my
duty to the company to raise my concerns and try to improve the strategy.

The original article that's being responded to[1] says:

 _" Your job is to solve problems (and sometimes that involves coding)."_

That seems to be a reasonable statement. If I can make a problem disappear by
discovering a solution that doesn't require coding, why should I write code?
If I can make a convincing case that the solution to a particular problem is
better to implement in a different part of the product that somebody else is
responsible for, it's my responsibility to do so.

The original article goes on to say:

 _" Knowing your way around technology, fixing organizations' problems using
those skills, and being able to explain the benefits is a rare combination
that makes you much more valuable than being just a technical expert. You can
establish a bond with bosses and clients that few other specialists can..."_

This is also true in my experience. Part of the job of a developer is dealing
with non-technical people (managers, customers, etc.), and there are skills
required for this that go beyond just being good at writing code.

[1] [http://www.andresosinski.com/you-job-is-not-to-
code.html](http://www.andresosinski.com/you-job-is-not-to-code.html)

~~~
thingummywut
"That sounds like advice from a relatively inexperienced developer."

I would say it sounds like advice from someone who has never worked at a
larger organization. I believe what he says holds more true in smaller, very
product-driven companies. But whether you get recognition or not for your work
still depends on non-coding skills in these environments.

~~~
droope
and that sucks, which is the reason why developers who do not wish to become
grand masters in communications skills and Buddhist patience must leave the
enterprise :P

~~~
greenyoda
Being able to communicate with people who are not developers is a useful skill
to have in life outside of work too.

------
epicbird
Your Job Is Not To Blogging.

